# Baking brisket



## Chris Howard (Mar 9, 2021)

So I just moved to Las Vegas from Austin, TX and am running a new kitchen. The owner wants me to make some brisket for the up and coming menu but we don't have a smoker (or room for one). I would like to get some ideas from y'all on doing a nice oven baked brisket. Thank you!


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

What style... Jewish or Texas “smoked”?


----------



## Wurstmeister (Mar 6, 2021)

I'd worry baking would dry the brisket. Consider braising the brisket adding liquid smoke to the stock. I prefer to use an electric pressure cooker(s) to braise my briskets if I can't normal smoke them.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

In most cases the BBQ guys smoke at 225 degrees until it hits the "STALL" I would do the same in the oven. I would hit the 160 degree mark wrap in foil or butcher paper and finish until you hit about 205. You could also buy a Bradley Electric smoker and put it on a table out back of the restaurant. It is easy and light enough to move in and out as needed. I have one and mostly smoke salmon. It does a good job and will meet your needs for a more authentic smoked product........


----------



## redbeerd cantu (Aug 7, 2013)

At low and slow in the oven, the brisket will cook about the same. As for smoking indoors, I have a technique, if anyone's interested. It won't get you the smoke ring, but the flavor, for sure.


----------



## mystickrewe (Apr 27, 2015)

Note that you can turn any vessel into a cold smoker using smoke pellets and a maze tray. These are easily obtainable off Amazon.com. Grab some smoke pellets and a tray and use a propane torch to ignite the pellets. Then stick the brisket in a vessle while it's resting and smoke it.


----------



## jim flake (Oct 19, 2017)

redbeerd cantu said:


> At low and slow in the oven, the brisket will cook about the same. As for smoking indoors, I have a technique, if anyone's interested. It won't get you the smoke ring, but the flavor, for sure.


Will you tell us about it


----------



## redbeerd cantu (Aug 7, 2013)

jim flake said:


> Will you tell us about it


Yes. Will do shortly.


----------



## Spatzli (Apr 12, 2021)

redbeerd cantu said:


> At low and slow in the oven, the brisket will cook about the same. As for smoking indoors, I have a technique, if anyone's interested. It won't get you the smoke ring, but the flavor, for sure.


I'd love to know!


----------



## redbeerd cantu (Aug 7, 2013)

mystickrewe has it in a nutshell.

"Note that you can turn any vessel into a cold smoker using smoke pellets and a maze tray. These are easily obtainable off Amazon.com. Grab some smoke pellets and a tray and use a propane torch to ignite the pellets. Then stick the brisket in a vessle while it's resting and smoke it."

I approach it like this:

Using thin foil, I create a packet of smoking pellets and poke 6-8 holes along the bottom length, 3-4 holes along the left and right. I place the packet in a 600 pan, which is on the stove, with one end directly over one of the burners. Place the packet inside the pan, directly over one of the burners and light the burner on high. The pan will get red-hot and the packet will eventually start to smoke. When the smoke starts, place the brisket (or whichever meat you desire) into a 4" perforated hotel pan, and put the 4" pan into the 6". Carefully cover and tightly seal with heavy duty aluminum foil. Keep the flame on for an additional one minute, to ensure that the pellets catch fire and smoke. The flame inside will die and a heavy smoke will fill the enclosure. Leave for at least 15 minutes.

Again, it won't smoke enough for an internal smoke ring, but the flavor will definitely be there. Cook as you please afterward.

If you only have a 600 hotel pan but no perforated insert, you can use 4 stainless steel ramekins in each corner of the 600 pan, place the pellet packet over the burner and ignite, then place a stainless cooling rack on top of the four ramekins, then place the meat on the rack. Seal with foil as described above.

Be aware that as much space as possible should be made between the meat and the pellet packet, as the burning of the packet at the beginning could scorch a tiny part of the meat.


----------



## Spatzli (Apr 12, 2021)

redbeerd cantu said:


> mystickrewe has it in a nutshell.
> 
> "Note that you can turn any vessel into a cold smoker using smoke pellets and a maze tray. These are easily obtainable off Amazon.com. Grab some smoke pellets and a tray and use a propane torch to ignite the pellets. Then stick the brisket in a vessle while it's resting and smoke it."
> 
> ...


Nice! will do, Thanks!


----------



## redbeerd cantu (Aug 7, 2013)

Spatzli said:


> Nice! will do, Thanks!


Let me know of any issues you may come across.


----------



## jimmyjimmyv (Apr 13, 2021)

redbeerd cantu said:


> mystickrewe has it in a nutshell.
> 
> "Note that you can turn any vessel into a cold smoker using smoke pellets...


I smoke a lot and have learned that meat gaining smoke ring up to a certain temperature anyway, 170f, but you'll have one before that, so the ideas these guys have is perfect. Also, the colder and wetter the meat is, the better.


----------



## jowocook (Sep 24, 2009)

We do


Chris Howard said:


> So I just moved to Las Vegas from Austin, TX and am running a new kitchen. The owner wants me to make some brisket for the up and coming menu but we don't have a smoker (or room for one). I would like to get some ideas from y'all on doing a nice oven baked brisket. Thank you!


Using steam pans with splash some liquid smoke in water, cover pan tightly with saran wrap and heavy duty aluminum and cook for 7 hours at 325. We do 8-10 briskets every weak and they're good.


----------



## redbeerd cantu (Aug 7, 2013)

jowocook said:


> We do
> 
> Using steam pans with splash some liquid smoke in water, cover pan tightly with saran wrap and heavy duty aluminum and cook for 7 hours at 325. We do 8-10 briskets every weak and they're good.


Liquid smoke? BLEH!!


----------



## cotswoldcommis (Dec 1, 2016)

We have a Brisket sandwich on the menu at the gastro pub that. I work at in the U.K. we were braising the Brisket at 220F overnight. We have now started to Sous Vide the Brisket at 176F for 26 hours and it is really moist and holds together so we get more yield. We use a dry rub to marinade it for 24 hours before we Sous Vide.


----------



## jowocook (Sep 24, 2009)

redbeerd cantu said:


> Liquid smoke? BLEH!!


Well, I can go fancy like yours but making a common sense menus that make you and employees some money is different.


----------



## jowocook (Sep 24, 2009)

jowocook said:


> Well, I can go fancy like yours but making a common sense menus that make you and employees some money is different.


----------



## redbeerd cantu (Aug 7, 2013)

jowocook said:


> Well, I can go fancy like yours but making a common sense menus that make you and employees some money is different.


It has a horrible, acrid taste, which is immediately distinguishable. That's why we do these smokey tricks


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

If you want to use liquid smoke to make common sense menus that make you and employees some money, make your own liquid smoke. Easy, cheaper, and better product.


----------



## Chris Howard (Mar 9, 2021)

Thank you everybody for your suggestions!


----------

